# StaffPad premium libraries not in sync



## Composer 2021 (Mar 22, 2022)

I have run into this problem where some of the premium library patches seem out of sync. I Currently have Berlin Woodwinds, Brass, Percussion and CineStrings. It sounds like CineStrings is rushing and the Berlin trombone section sustains are lagging like crazy. CineStrings is also ahead of the Berlin celeste at the end even though they are playing then same kind of ostinato. Am I going to keep having an out-of-sync orchestra unless I use the preumium libraries of one company only? Planning to get Berlin Strings on the next sale to complete this Berlin orchestra but would also like CinePiano instead of Berlin Pianos.

There was also an issue where the Berlin trombone section staccato from MF to F was this absolutely massive jump that sounded more like P to FF. It’s not heard in this example.

Any workarounds or solutions? Should I just report these issues to StaffPad and hope for the best?


----------



## fakemaxwell (Mar 24, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Should I just report these issues to StaffPad and hope for the best?


Pretty much! I just bought the Berlin Series and depending on the articulation it's a little wonky with the timing. All of the libraries need a once over, but unfortunately it looks like development is focused on new features instead of making the core software work properly.

There's still basic things like keyboard shortcuts not being mapped properly that I've reported multiple times...


----------



## Jotto (Mar 24, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Pretty much! I just bought the Berlin Series and depending on the articulation it's a little wonky with the timing. All of the libraries need a once over, but unfortunately it looks like development is focused on new features instead of making the core software work properly.
> 
> There's still basic things like keyboard shortcuts not being mapped properly that I've reported multiple times...


They probably wont do anything about it. They want you to buy their next library.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Mar 24, 2022)

Here's an example of a similar thing, all with Berlin.
View attachment staffpadtiming.mp3

Sounds a mess! In 6/8, the accents should all be on 1 and 3 but it sounds like....1.3 and 3.4.

I don't regret buying the Berlin libraries because they are definitely more pleasing to listen to than the defaults. However it's not anywhere near the point where I'd want to send the raw output off to anybody, which is unfortunate.


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 24, 2022)

Jotto said:


> They probably wont do anything about it. They want you to buy their next library.


Except there hasn't been a "next library" from Staffpad in a looong time...


----------



## Jotto (Mar 24, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Except there hasn't been a "next library" from Staffpad in a looong time...


I guess this on OT and Cinesamples table.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Mar 25, 2022)

I wouldn't mind no more libraries for a while. I need time to catch up and buy the ones I want.


----------

